# Illinois OS awards



## li'l frog (Apr 12, 2013)

Pics in batches. Names are on the photos.


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 12, 2013)

More Paph pics, some same as posted last weekend, names on the pics. Lots of nice ones at the show.


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 12, 2013)

Some other orchids, for those of you who like other things, besides slippers!


----------



## Justin (Apr 12, 2013)

nice! in sam's display looks like there was a nice roth. what is the dark one in the very middle?


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 12, 2013)

Shin-Yi Williams (William Ambler x rothschildianum)


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2013)

Whose Fritz Schoemberg?


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 12, 2013)

Sam Tsui, Orchid Inn


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2013)

OK -- thanks! It's really a nice one.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)

thanks for the rest of the photos.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 15, 2013)

Like the Fdk. After Dark and Sam's display. Thanks for sharing.


----------

